# Hello from Virginia!



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the HF!! Any chance you're a hokie fan?  I studied Animal Science at Virginia Tech a few years ago! LOVED IT! Absolutely love Virginia (my favorite state and oh so sad I no longer live there!). I haven't found a city that is quite as beautiful as BBurg. 

Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome Katie... I actually think I know your horses... In fact... I think I used to ride Flashy for lessons... I could be way off, but how many people have horses named Flashy and Tanner? Tanner would be a bay and Flashy would be a chestnut... Right?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. And ask all the questions you need! That is what we are here for


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Farmpony84, did you ride at LaGrange Farm in King George? If so, then yes, you do know them.  And yes, Tanner is a dark bay with no white and Flashy is a chestnut with four white socks and a star, strip, and snip. You might have met me, but I'm not around and wasn't around much for awhile because of college, work, and just life. That and its awkward going over there when no one really knows who I am anymore. I guess I just feel like an outsider now. *shrug*


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Great to see another Virginian on here hehe Welcome!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep! I kept Pistol there in field board. Flashy was my favorite horse to ride... Him and Superstar. I think I did meet you and your mom once. WAY back before Bob was w/ his current wife! LOL....small world.....


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Very cool! The horses are currently in the pasture, since I can't afford to have them in the barns anymore, now that Bob isn't using them for lessons anymore. We will be moving them to my property once we finish putting up the fence and stuff. We have a small barn up now and have the fence posts up and one rail of fence up. It's coming along, slowly but surely. I can't wait until they are at home with me though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

that will be nice. I love having mine at home with me. YOU MEAN THEY ARENT IN THE HIGH CLASS BARN ANYMORE???????

I moved pistol from pasture to paddock becuase I couldnt catch him... and then he coliced so I moved him to the low class barn... well, middle class I think, I forget, I remember each barn had different prices.... LOL.....

I thought for a long time he was getting ready to retire but they are back into heavy showing again..... 

YOU WILL LOVE HAVING YOUR BABIES AT HOME!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks! So far, everyone has been very helpful and nice. I will definitely enjoy it here and learn a lot!


----------



## VACountryGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> that will be nice. I love having mine at home with me. YOU MEAN THEY ARENT IN THE HIGH CLASS BARN ANYMORE???????
> 
> I moved pistol from pasture to paddock becuase I couldnt catch him... and then he coliced so I moved him to the low class barn... well, middle class I think, I forget, I remember each barn had different prices.... LOL.....
> 
> ...


HAHA! Yes, I went from "high class barn" to "poor as dirt pasture." LOL! I talked to Bob today and he said they will be moving 10 horses over to his new barn in Dogue and will move into their new house over there on Friday. Lucky them! I can't WAIT to have them at home with me!  It's gonna be great. A lot of work, but totally worth it. That, and it will get me out of the house and doing manual labor! I'm sooo out of shape it isn't funny.


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just found the forum myself - Glad to be here


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome! I'm in Virginia too > I'd like to see you around!


----------

